# Information regarding migration



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dear All,

Hope you all are doing well.

I need some information regarding NZ immigration.

I am BE mechanical engineer with 8 Yrs of experience.

I would like to know whether I am eligible for NZ immigration or not

My personal information is given below,

Age : 29 yrs.

Nationality : Indian

Married and have one baby

BE mechanical engineer with 8 yrs of experience in Plant maintenance and Mechanical design.

Currently working in Korea since 2008.

When I searched in Point calculator, I couldn't find any point for IELTS.

I finished my graduation in English.

Do I need to give IELTS and if yes how many bands are required?

Thnaks,
Samkor


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

samkor11 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, you need to go for your IELTS. just send in your application, try your luck


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Claiming points for partner*



wesmant said:


> As far as I know, you need to go for your IELTS. just send in your application, try your luck



HI wesmant,

First of all sorry to post the query here I know it is not a right place. But I didnt find one.

To claim points for partner qualification and English eligibility. Does the partner need to have a work experience?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> HI wesmant,
> 
> First of all sorry to post the query here I know it is not a right place. But I didnt find one.
> 
> To claim points for partner qualification and English eligibility. Does the partner need to have a work experience?


Hi Raj,

If I recall correctly, spouse qualification does not require working experience. Check the approve degree list in the immigration url, once u see the univ is in the list, you can claim the point, afaik.

It's not like oz where spouse working exp is required (if i recall correctly)


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Thanks for the info*



wesmant said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> If I recall correctly, spouse qualification does not require working experience. Check the approve degree list in the immigration url, once u see the univ is in the list, you can claim the point, afaik.
> 
> It's not like oz where spouse working exp is required (if i recall correctly)


Thanks for the info wesmant, 

I am stuck with IELTS for Aus, So my next option is NZ, As you know 140 pts will make life easier for getting invited


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

rajlaxman2000 said:


> Thanks for the info wesmant,
> 
> I am stuck with IELTS for Aus, So my next option is NZ, As you know 140 pts will make life easier for getting invited


Yes, many ways to get to OZ. you can go NZ way, get NZ citizenship in 5 years, and you'll be able to move to OZ w/o any of the IELTS etc. requirements.

Good luck!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Yes, many ways to get to OZ. you can go NZ way, get NZ citizenship in 5 years, and you'll be able to move to OZ w/o any of the IELTS etc. requirements.
> 
> Good luck!


Let me correct my earlier post, based on what my Agent said last Sat: you need 3 years to get NZ citizenship.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

wesmant said:


> Let me correct my earlier post, based on what my Agent said last Sat: you need 3 years to get NZ citizenship.


Your agent is wrong - it is five years after you receive permanent residency. So any time on a work visa won't count.


----------

